# Versatile 276/ Ford 9030 questions



## Bluebeard (Dec 4, 2010)

I have some questions for those of you who are familiar with these particular bi-directional tractors. All the time you see them with the loader part on the cab-side of the tractor. Is there a way to mount the loader on the motor side of the tractor? 
The reasoning is I will mainly use it for snow removal, and it would be ideally suited for me if I could have the loader on one end and a snow blower on the other. I would think the snow blower would be best suited to be on the cab end and the loader mounted on the motor end, rather than the other way around. Is it possible? 

Also, I have never seen one of them with a backhoe mounted on the cab end. Will a backhoe fit on that end of the tractor? Is there a special back hoe for that, or will any one work that works on a 3 point hitch? 

Also, how does the bi-directional system work in those units? How do you drive it from each end?


----------



## dbear (Sep 17, 2003)

I've never seen one with the FEL on the engine end. The "beauty" of those machines is that they usually have 3pt and pto on both ends. This means that while the FEL maybe mounted to the cab end, a snowblower can be mounted to the engine end.

As far as changing direction, the operator seat and steering wheel spin 180 degrees with a pull of a release handle (and a little operator help). I did demo one a long time ago at a dealer, and as I recall, the seat did have to be moved closer to the steering wheel to give adequate clearance to make the revolution. There is a second set of pedals when facing the 3pt end (for some reason I want to say a couple of them controlled the FEL). I don’t remember what happens to the hydro lever (at left hand when facing engine end) or 3pt and remote levers (at right hand when facing engine end), but I don’t think they move with you.


----------

